# Freaking lasers



## Kippington (Nov 29, 2018)

I love lasers! They're my favourite type of knife grind to use.
Here's a potato drop video (at 0:50):

These have a similar grind to the one that went on the passaround in the US.
Ya know, I'm not really sure if this potato-drop thing is even a difficult thing to do. Let me know if you guys have other knives out there that can do it as well, I'm sure there'd be quite a few.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 29, 2018)

These are looking really nice Kip.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks very cool. Have you tried it with a thicker grind? Lasers are great as long as you can make sure stuff doesn’t stick to them too much when you cut normally.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 29, 2018)

So purdy... <3


----------



## merlijny2k (Nov 30, 2018)

That's pretty darn impressive. Can't find any vids of people doing the same. Definitely gonna try this at home


----------



## slickmamba (Nov 30, 2018)

holy crap. This will be my new standard


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks great Kip! I think there will be a run on potatoes for people to try...will look to try early next week myself.

I just used your work pony briefly this evening, still have your edge on it. Great dicing onion and very clean on tomato.

I am jealous of the feather...I will have to get another one from you in the near future to justify sending my current one down for the maker's mark. You have probably stated elsewhere, but feather and not parrot?


----------



## McMan (Dec 1, 2018)

Yep, that's official!
...the potato-knock on the cutting board at 0:53, just to show that it's not a magician's stunt potato...


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 1, 2018)

Note to self: buy more potato futures...


----------



## Kippington (Dec 2, 2018)

It's a bit of a silly standard, but it's fun nonetheless!

There will definitely be other knives that can do this. I think it's how the definition of a laser came about in the first place - That _'drop through food like it's not even there'_ feeling... oh baby!



McMan said:


> the potato-knock on the cutting board at 0:53, just to show that it's not a magician's stunt potato...


If nobody does a video of this with a pre-cut potato as a spoof, I should do one for the hell of it!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice work Kipp, such exciting blade!


----------

